# best crossbow and best place to buy



## whchunter (Feb 2, 2019)

looking to upgrade   I have a parker thunderbolt but looking for a smaller lighter and one that will kill at longer distance


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 2, 2019)

The more I keep researching the Killer Instint Ripper 415, the more I am liking all that it is offering for an under $400 price tag.  Only 6.9 pounds and over 400 fps and 149 pounds of kinetic energy.  Only drawback I see is the 200 pound draw weight but I think if I just shorten the cocking rope it will make that alot easier to handle or buy the cranking device they make for it.  Worth a look at and Academy Sports sells them as well as online.


----------



## FrChs28 (Feb 4, 2019)

I was looking to get a crossbow in addition to my compound and didn't want to break the bank either. My brother spent big money on a Ravin. I opted for a Karnage Apocalypse sold by Bear Archery. It's advertised at 370 FPS and cronographed at 365. Has a 175 lb. draw weight, I shortened up on the rope like you said and it helped a lot. Ended up getting it under $300.00 on sale. Like it a lot, shoots fast and accurate. A little over 7 lbs. I think.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 4, 2019)

You owe it to yourself to look at the Hickory Creek Mini Vertical crossbow.  Lighter and easier to shoot than any other crossbow I have used and is a natural born killing machine.  I heard that there is a dealer in Phenix City where you can check them out.  I think Hickory Creek has a facebook page.


----------



## willie1971 (Feb 5, 2019)

a buddy got a deal at Academy on a 370 centerpoint bow, plus used a $25 off coupon.    very nice entry level bow.  would love a ravin but just cant justify it at this time.


----------



## ryanh487 (Feb 5, 2019)

Look at reverse limb models.  I got one for a steal due to a Dick's pricing error a few years ago and it is lighter,  better balanced,  more pleasant to shoot, and flatter shooting than my regular compound crossbow of the same draw weight.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 5, 2019)

Heres a pretty good deal Whchunter

Carbon Express 390 with package with cranking device.

First the 390 fps will get it done as far as distance, the cranking device alone would cost you over $80, it's similar to the other bows out there like the Centerpoint and Ambush Bruin.  So for the money it's a great deal.  I posted this for everyone to see but for some reason they removed it.  I'm not the one selling the bow, I just seen it on Ebay and thought I would pass it along.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Exp...-Package-w-Cranking-Device-20310/272836939898


----------



## 280 Man (Mar 6, 2019)

If looking for a "archery season" only bow one of the best bangs for your buck is the Centerpoint brand. They are owned by Crosman and they offer some really good models for not a whole lot of money. They have a Dagger 390 for roughly 320,  Amped 415, for around 380, Sniper 370, for 300 or less, as well as several other higher priced models..


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 6, 2019)

Got a centerpoint sniper for sale if you're around the Athens area. 185 lb draw weight, scope, never fired.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2019)

I too got the apocalypse by karnage. I’ve only sighted it to 60 yards but it barely fell compared to 20 and 40.... pretty sure it was like $243 on amazon.  Can’t wait to see how she does at 80 & 100. Like I said, I just got it.

I have my cocking rope adjusted so I have to tug on the string to hook it. Rope will stay put there and I’m not real tall so I am getting every bit of leverage I can?


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 24, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> I too got the apocalypse by karnage. I’ve only sighted it to 60 yards but it barely fell compared to 20 and 40.... pretty sure it was like $243 on amazon.  Can’t wait to see how she does at 80 & 100. Like I said, I just got it.
> 
> I have my cocking rope adjusted so I have to tug on the string to hook it. Rope will stay put there and I’m not real tall so I am getting every bit of leverage I can?


I did exactly the same with our cocking rope. 
Im going to attach a small storage pouch to the recessed part of the stock to store the cocking rope, spare string and restringer.


----------



## gtb3440 (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone have comments/experience with the (Mathews) Mission crossbow, either the MXB360 or the MXB Dagger, the ones in the $600-700 price range?  The Army-Navy Store in Stockbridge sells them and one of the workers said they are decent. He also said they may not be as popular as they should be because they market them as 'Mission', not Mathews.


----------



## 280 Man (Mar 25, 2019)

gtb3440 said:


> Anyone have comments/experience with the (Mathews) Mission crossbow, either the MXB360 or the MXB Dagger, the ones in the $600-700 price range?  The Army-Navy Store in Stockbridge sells them and one of the workers said they are decent. He also said they may not be as popular as they should be because they market them as 'Mission', not Mathews.



www.wyverncreations.com

Ive owned several crossbows including a Mission Dagger. Thy are good bows but if I was going to spend 6-7 hundred I would look at the Wicked Ridge RDX 400 and the Tenpoint Titan M1...These 2 bows are a tremendous value...


----------



## BowanaLee (May 8, 2019)

Most xbows these days should group good. A lot has to do with the arrow. Custom arrows will out shoot off the shelf arrows all day long. I spine indexed, spine sorted and weight sorted my Black Eagle Executioners here at home.  I've got a couple Barnetts. "Ghost 360 and Brotherhood 350" Cheap xbows. The Brotherhood was on sale new around 160.00. Its my backup. They both group 70 yds and better with 100 gr 4 blade Muzzy's. I'm talking soft ball size groups at 70-80. They shot so good I just spine index them now. I don't shoot field points because I don't hunt with them. They'd probably shoot amazingly ?


----------



## XJfire75 (May 28, 2019)

“Best” would be the Ravn Crossbows. 


Good bang for your buck would be the Bruin 410 or Centerpoint 370. Both <$300 as a package and shoot lights out. Upgrade to some better bolts and you’re good to go!


----------



## deast1988 (May 28, 2019)

I’m looking at the PsE thrive 365 An Rdx 400

My Excalibur has a split limb needing to be mended


----------



## Jagg (Jul 25, 2019)

The Vertical Crossbows are the lightest and easiest bows to shoot. Anyone looking for a simple to break down and carry around crossbow that weighs 6 lbs this is your bow.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have the Wicked Ridge RDX 400. Came with a hard case and the Ten Point Crank for $799. Great shooter!


----------



## BowHunt4Real (Sep 24, 2021)

I just bought the TenPoint RVaport S470. I was looking at RS400 too - compared them here.


----------



## dang (Oct 4, 2021)

Hard to beat a ravin. 
Arrow rifle ….


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 4, 2021)

After 2 years, I bet he’s found the one he was looking for?


----------



## dang (Oct 4, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> After 2 years, I bet he’s found the one he was looking for?


HA! I didn’t even look at the dates


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2021)

XJfire75 said:


> “Best” would be the Ravn Crossbows.
> 
> 
> Good bang for your buck would be the Bruin 410 or Centerpoint 370. Both <$300 as a package and shoot lights out. Upgrade to some better bolts and you’re good to go!


beware the Ravin, out of state hunting bow and my partner bought his $925 brand new Ravin, his tore up won’t cock and it’s a common problem with them evidently. Those Xbox’s have had lots of problems.


----------



## whchunter (Nov 9, 2021)

Bought a 10 point legend and quite happy. Only regret is not waiting till they offered the de-cock feature.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 16, 2021)

280 Man said:


> www.wyverncreations.com
> 
> Ive owned several crossbows including a Mission Dagger. Thy are good bows but if I was going to spend 6-7 hundred I would look at the Wicked Ridge RDX 400 and the Tenpoint Titan M1...These 2 bows are a tremendous value...



….this, for sure.


----------



## Araliane (Jul 15, 2022)

What is the budget you have prepared to buy a new crossbow?


----------



## Al White (Jul 19, 2022)

Ravin gets a big vote here.  Shoot one, you will buy it.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 19, 2022)

Al White said:


> Ravin gets a big vote here.  Shoot one, you will buy it.


Only if you buy it before shooting the mini vertical ... just sayin


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 19, 2022)

eBay can be a good place to look for new and used ones as well as archerytalk


----------



## James12 (Aug 1, 2022)

I got a brand new Barnett Raptor Pro (shot it 4 times), before I got a new Mathews bow.  It’s also got a MA3ty scope.  Just posted it up online here on GON for sale.  But at 400fps+ it’s the best Barnett model I’ve shot.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 1, 2022)

Keeping this thread alive.  Went and bought a Wicked Ridge Fury 410 from Amazon.  It has the cock/de-cock crank.  I needed a new target to stop these speed bolts.  I purchased a Spider Web target.  Hope they are true to their word on easy bolt removal.  Also bought some more bolts, broadheads, a case and other accessories... Can't wait to shoot it! The old compound is going to collect some dust.


----------



## GregoryB. (Aug 1, 2022)

Been looking at a Ravin R10. Feels weird shooting it compared to my vertical bows but due to shoulder issues I am going to buy one later this week. Will be my back up bow as long as I can draw my compound backed down to 52lb. Manual labor and farm life takes a toll on the body.


----------



## gabowman (Aug 1, 2022)

Anybody on the fence about different kinds of crossbows should take a visit to https://www.crossbownation.com/forums/   All the info you'll ever want to know about any specific crossbow there. You might even pick up a good deal in their marketplace.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 2, 2022)

Yep, I’m a member there too. Great site with some really good folks.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 5, 2022)

Well I got to shoot my new Wicked Ridge Fury today.  Got it sighted in at 20.  Since this is my 1st Crossbow I’ll keep practicing at 20 then move to 30. The Acudraw is really nice and easy to operate. The scope is crystal clear and the bow is scary fast.

The Spiderweb target is really nice.  The bolts are only penetrating 4”.   Arrow removal is truly 2 fingers.  I am very happy with this target. 

 I should be ready for archery season.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 5, 2022)

gabowman said:


> Anybody on the fence about different kinds of crossbows should take a visit to https://www.crossbownation.com/forums/   All the info you'll ever want to know about any specific crossbow there. You might even pick up a good deal in their marketplace.


I’m over there too ! Same name


----------



## SuperCreech (Sep 23, 2022)

I ended up buying a ravin R26 .with its small size and built in cocking device it seemed like a great choice.after 3 season it has been perfect and with the Hha jack plate and leupold vxr 3x9x40 100 yard shots are stacking together pretty tight .


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 23, 2022)

I did a bunch of research on this about 1.5 years ago to get one for me and my son...I ended up with the Ten Point entry level lightweight X-bow...$699...

https://www.tenpointcrossbows.com/product/wicked-ridge-m-370/

I think I ordered it from BPS as they were the only ones that had them during COVID...

You can spend more than cars I've owned on a X-bow and I can't imagine one more effective than the one I bought and it is more expensive than some...

Let us know where you land...


----------

